# Green Bean Veggie Medley



## ESue8215 (Nov 10, 2003)

Toss together green beans, carrot strips, 
red pepper strips, dried basil and olive oil.
Add silvers of garlic, if desired.

Wrap in a tinfoil pouch. Bake at 350 degrees
Fahrenheit for 20 minutes. Or put on the grill 
for 15-20 minutes until veggies are tender.

Excellent with grilled or baked salmon!

For easy, everyday veggie ideas, visit
http://www.colorfulplate.com


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 16, 2003)

Sounds good ESue - thanks for stopping by!!


----------

